# Having trouble with tarantula islands



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 21, 2020)

So I’ve been trying to make tarantula islands recently to make some bells but I’m having trouble getting them to spawn. I’ve been cutting down all of the trees and clearing the island but the only thing that seems to spawn instead are mole crickets! Is there a way to lower the spawn rate of the mole crickets so I can get tarantulas?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

The last time I tried to 'create' a tarantula island, I had a horrible time with the mole crickets too! If it's not them, then it's the water beetles!>.<


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

I have only been able to do it on bamboo islands. I just had to fight myself and finally ignore the mole crickets. Sweep the rocks for the roaches and run across the island for any beetles. I filled my inventory once I got into the rhythm.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 21, 2020)

i dont think mole crickets affect spawn rates. As long as you keep up running around your island, scaring all other bugs and catching water bugs (cause that's the only way to get rid of them) then that's pretty much the most you can do :O It can be painfully slow, but keep at it.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 21, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I have only been able to do it on bamboo islands. I just had to fight myself and finally ignore the mole crickets. Sweep the rocks for the roaches and run across the island for any beetles. I filled my inventory once I got into the rhythm.



I tried it on a bamboo island last night and after 30 minutes, I only came home with 3 tarantulas >.< I see people online talk about doing it and fill their pockets after only 15 minutes and it makes me so jealous lol


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 21, 2020)

You can stop mole crickets from spawning by covering up open spaces with items or digging holes on them. I think tarantulas can spawn on the beach while mole crickets cannot, so if you cover every grass tile, it may work. However, you'll still have to deal with giant water bugs in the rivers and ponds, and digging too many holes will make them difficult to reach.


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

Did they patch the spawn rates?
I’m having the same problem 

I usually would get double teamed by them but now I’m on the island for 10 minutes trying to find one


----------



## Romaki (Apr 21, 2020)

Mole crickets shouldn't prevent tarantulas as long as you got rid of every stump and flower (not their root). You should also remember to shush away the bugs on the rocks as they can be spawns as well. Also bamboo island is atm the only good option because of the water bugs.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I tried it on a bamboo island last night and after 30 minutes, I only came home with 3 tarantulas >.< I see people online talk about doing it and fill their pockets after only 15 minutes and it makes me so jealous lol



I hear you and I felt the same way and experienced the same thing, but then I really just went for it running from side to side, clearing the wharf roaches and beetles, and the tarantulas started showing up. Mostly one at a time and not every time I ran across, but they did appear.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 21, 2020)

Mole crickets hate weeds. Just plant weeds whenever you hear the sound they make.


----------

